# Buttons not working in my new Nikon D5200



## mac4rfree (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

Last week i got my New Nikon D5200.  But only yesterday i got my SDCard. So, i started taking pics with it. Everyting was fine.

But now, my D5200 is acting weird. The Menu Button , Information button and Playback button are not working. But my function button and Shutter button is working.

I am going to take it to Nikon Shop. But before that, anything i can do ?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes.
Read the D5200 Reference Manual. It's a PDF file on the software disc. Go to the Index on page 245 and locate "Reset" which refers you to 3 pages in the Reference Manual.
Do the resets to take the camera back to the factory default settings.
The try the buttons again.


----------



## mac4rfree (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, my first Nikon product is defective.. It seems the board needs to be replaced. And the Worst part, nikon india people are saying international Warranty does not hold good in India.. 

I have given the DSLR back to my friend who is flying to dubai and again.. Hopefully, i will get a replacement for the defective one.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2015)

Nikon's International warranty isn't good in the USA either.
Nikon has a warranty specifically for US buyers, and identifies US market gear that they will work on by the serial number.
Being mass produced consumer electronics, every DSLR maker produce an occasional camera that is defective.


----------



## wfooshee (Jun 20, 2015)

Nikon is _very_ particular about applying the warranty only to cameras purchased through dealers in that country. They are not the only ones, either. It would be impossible to maintain a reputable dealer network if you didn't protect them in such a manner.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## jkzo (Jun 21, 2015)

I have given the DSLR back to my friend who is flying to dubai and again.. Hopefully said:
			
		

> mac4rfree said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my first Nikon product is defective.. It seems the board needs to be replaced. And the Worst part, nikon india people are saying international Warranty does not hold good in India..
> ...


----------

